# MAJOR LOSS IN THE FAMILY



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yesterday was a bad day in the piranha world for me. I have been currently running a 55g with 3 6inchredbellies.Well last night i come home to find one of piranhas sucked in the powerhead. After examining him after taking him out of the tank, i found that he had been attacked by the two other ps in the tank and they completely ate out one of his sides. This totally sucks... I have had these reds for about 7 months now and now i feel as that i have lost a major part of my family.


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

that sucks man


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I am sorry to hear that, get a seperater quick and get rid of one because now the larger one will take care of whats left, 2 is not company







.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im sorry to hear that. That really sucks!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

thats sucks dude,sorry to hear


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah either get rid of one or buy a bigger tank, or you'll loose another eventually


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i know how you feel


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

thats suxxx man ,,, i know the feeling tho i have 3 6in p's in a 60gal and they seem to be getting a little stressed out sometimes so next month im picking up a 125gal to put them in along with 3 4in reds as well ,,so they can be a little happyer
sorry for the loss man


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

dang thats sucks balls dude


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Always a hard thing 2 find a fish like that...but ye def split the other 2 up as soon as possible


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

That sucks!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

get a piranha that is either just as big or alittle bigger than ur biggest p now... that will throw the whole tank out of wack, i did that and i have had very little nips


----------



## JDezy (May 21, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Trimma194 said:


> Yesterday was a bad day in the piranha world for me. I have been currently running a 55g with 3 6inchredbellies.Well last night i come home to find one of piranhas sucked in the powerhead. After examining him after taking him out of the tank, i found that he had been attacked by the two other ps in the tank and they completely ate out one of his sides. This totally sucks... I have had these reds for about 7 months now and now i feel as that i have lost a major part of my family.


 Sorry to hear.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

what is this CSI,jokes.
Sorry for your lose,that must suck to have a p for so long and then have him get eaten.One of my p's got eaten once but I only had him for about 3 days,nothing big.Good choice in fish though,I like red bellies the best.


----------

